# BUBBABLUE's Canopy



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just saw the canopy you made, how did you do it?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ok, this is real high end stuff here...
$2 tarp from Harbor Freight.
Three camping poles I had laying around.
Four pieces of rope.
  


The only "bright ideas" this had going for it...

Because of the wind, I wanted one end to be real secure so I tied one rope to my roof basket and another to a pole stuck in my front rod rack.

Staking. I dug a small hole, put in a empty plastic grocery bag, filled the bag full of sand and buried it... clipped on a cheapo carabineer to the handles and tied my rope to that. That worked real well. 

If it's real windy, two more bag stakes and ropes will be required.

Funny you should mention that. I was trying out some ideas I had over the winter and that one worked out pretty good. 

We were thinking "Corona Moment" sitting there in the shade watching the ocean.  
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I never thought of using plastic grocery bags! Any problems with the handles giving out? I use a 2' piece of 1x4 and tie a rope in the middle, bury a shovel scoop down.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That's a real nice idea there BB!

Any pictures of your set up this weekend?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Woodchuck said:


> I never thought of using plastic grocery bags! Any problems with the handles giving out? I use a 2' piece of 1x4 and tie a rope in the middle, bury a shovel scoop down.


No problem with the handles breaking and I was putting some serious torque on them too. It just came to me one day lugging groceries in, but I was concerned about the rope abraiding the plastic handles. That's why I put the carabineers on them to give the rope's taut-line-hitch something to rub against. 

When it's time to leave, unclip the bag with the carabineer and give the buried bag a quick slice with the shovel. The bottom opens up and it pulls right out. Make sure you get all the plastic though. Don't want to leave any buried on the beach.




cygnus-x1 said:


> That's a real nice idea there BB!
> 
> Any pictures of your set up this weekend?


Not sure what you're asking Doug. I've got lots of pictures but don't know what you want to see. 

Edit. Maybe you didn't see the picture thread. Take a look at the Pictures thread, post 66 or so.
.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Staking. I dug a small hole, put in a empty plastic grocery bag, filled the bag full of sand and buried it... clipped on a cheapo carabineer to the handles and tied my rope to that. That worked real well. 

BB,
I have a similar tarp setup for the little one and the wife but never thought of the grocery bags. Will try this next time. 
Thanks,
Rod


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Found a better picture showing what I was talking about. 









.

Just run the rope through the carabineer and tie a taut-line-hitch. Ready to roll.
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Not sure what you're asking Doug. I've got lots of pictures but don't know what you want to see.
> 
> Edit. Maybe you didn't see the picture thread. Take a look at the Pictures thread, post 66 or so.
> .


Yeah I missed that thread ... I'll find it. thanks


----------

